# The Queen's Intelligence Test



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

During a recent visit to the UK, Donald Trump had a moment to chat privately with the Queen of England. Mr. Trump was quite impressed with the level of intelligence of those who surrounded advised her Majesty, so he inquired how she was able to keep such a group of clever and intelligent people around her.

"Well Donald," said the Queen "It's quite simple. I just ask one question to see how smart they are."

Donald replied "Oh really? And what to you ask?"

"I will show you." She replied. Looking across the room she spotted Tony Blair.

"Oh Mr. Blair, could you help us please?"

"Why certainly your Majesty", Tony replied.

"Mr Blair, I would like to ask you a simple question."

"Of course, your Majesty." he replied.

The Queen inquired. "Your father has a child who is neither your brother or sister. What is that child's name?"

Mr. Blair smiled and replied, "Well obviously it would be Tony Blair."

You see Donald, said the Queen. "It's quite simple really."

Impressed, Donald smiled and thanked the Queen and Mr. Blair, said his farewells, and headed back to America. Upon arriving at the White House, he quickly gathered his cabinet.

"People!" he exclaimed "The Queen of England has shown me one of the best intelligence tests I have ever seen. It's only one question and the answer will determine who's smart enough to work on my team. Each of you will be called into my office one by one and we'll see how you do."

He turned to the Vice President, Mike Pence. "Okay Mike, you'll go first. Mike Pence headed to the President's oval office and the President offered him a seat.

"Okay Mike," said Donald, "I know you're a sharp guy, so you shouldn't have any trouble. Here's the question; your father has a child who is neither your brother or sister. What is that child's name?"

Mike smiled, "Well it would be Mike Pence of course."

Mr. Trump shouted, "Wrong answer you idiot! Your Fired! The correct answer is 'Tony Blair'!".


----------



## mlfox (May 25, 2016)

Damn good!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The worrying thing is that probably isn't that far from reality. :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> The worrying thing is that probably isn't that far from reality. :lol:


That was my first thought too.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That joke is a variation of the American huddled in a doorway, later having "irony" explained to him, after relating seeing a drenched British man rush past in a raincoat whilst shouting, "Lovely weather isn't it!"
The American decided to use "irony" when back home he burnt the food at a barbecue. You can probably guess what he said.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

John-H said:


> That joke is a variation of the American huddled in a doorway, later having "irony" explained to him, after relating seeing a drenched British man rush past in a raincoat whilst shouting, "Lovely weather isn't it!"
> The American decided to use "irony" when back home he burnt the food at a barbecue. You can probably guess what he said.


What? Tony Blair!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > That joke is a variation of the American huddled in a doorway, later having "irony" explained to him, after relating seeing a drenched British man rush past in a raincoat whilst shouting, "Lovely weather isn't it!"
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't know Tony Blair liked barbecue!? Dang! I learn something new here every day.


----------

